# Ebay 2010 Pinarello Dogma



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Relatively new to cycling, but I assume this is fake / broken / stolen ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pinarello-Dogma...90572640780?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item43a77aa20c


**


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Something certainly does look out of place... oh wait, it's the Dura-Ace!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ask what the bottom bracket threading is.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just looked again and the description was EDITED....not sure what version you guys saw when you looked? But, in the original version the seller said he would take $2500 if you wanted to bypass the auction....not the Ebay button "Buy-it-Now" auction mistake, but a typed in sentence with his offer to take $2500. 

Now the sentence got omitted...

**


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

15 feedback, no feedback as a seller, yes, I saw that sentence with the $2500 offer...

Pass. Something's not right.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> Relatively new to cycling, but I assume this is fake / broken / stolen ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pinarello-Dogma...90572640780?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item43a77aa20c
> 
> ...


No problem as long as you are local and can cash and carry.....if not it appears to be a pass.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sellers who want to bypass auctions are usually scammers.


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

^Not always, the ebay bill for something like that would definitely be in the $100's so I would love to deal outside of ebay as well.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Sellers who want to bypass auctions are usually scammers.


eBay fees have gotten way out of hand in the last few years, especially on big ticket items over $1K. I've been buying and selling on ebay since 1998. On big ticket items I sometimes try to complete the transaction off site in order to save fees. Only as long as I have faith in the client and visa versa.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Interesting*

How do you protect yourself against fraud? Do you use Paypal or an escrow service?

Just wondering because I have a ton of stuff I'd like to get rid of on EBay.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> How do you protect yourself against fraud? Do you use Paypal or an escrow service?
> Just wondering because I have a ton of stuff I'd like to get rid of on EBay.


Always use paypal to finalize. It offers more protection than eBay. When a bidder tries to low-ball me, I usually counter offer with an "off line" price. You can then send him a direct invoice from PayPal.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> How do you protect yourself against fraud? Do you use Paypal or an escrow service?
> 
> Just wondering because I have a ton of stuff I'd like to get rid of on EBay.


*Always* insure your stuff and get tracking on it when you ship something.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

"listing removed". usual action taken if eBay suspects fraud.


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)

it seems like fraud better to just goto a lbs


----------

